# forget roubaix, what's wrong with the tarmac ?



## ragger101 (Oct 31, 2002)

the bike is stiff as hell,

climbing out of the saddle feels great.
acceleration is good.

going downhill at 50kmh , i can still stand and sprint . the more force u put into the pedals the more the bike sticks to the road.. 
with my old giant tcr the rear wheel lifted..

the ride is comfy with the seat post inserts. sometimes a comfy bike is in how the bike is setup.

the half alu/half carbon is not all that bad. i managed to get the weight down to 16 pounds. i'd take the extra stiffness anytime compared to the weight savings of half a alu frame.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice bike but i'm leaning towards the Tarmac Pro,all carbon.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice. I'd prefer the full carbon also. Main problem... availability! One can't get a S-Works carbon tarmac frame OR Tarmac comp untill mid january. Stupid Shimano holding up with their components.

There are supposedly a few tarmac pros about.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Nothing's wrong with a Tarmac, IF you can afford it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Different geometries for different purposes- the Tarmac is the race bike, the Roubaix is the "all-day" bike with a bias towards slower, more stable handling and a bit for comfort.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Bike shop by me have the frames,i had one in my hand ready to be built. They also has a couple of comp's for 3K,not bad for all DA 10sp.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

shokhead, where do you live? I'd love a 2005 S-Works Tarmac frame, but no shops here have one.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

ragger101 said:


> the bike is stiff as hell,
> 
> climbing out of the saddle feels great.
> acceleration is good.
> ...


Very nice bike!!!


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

bsavery123 said:


> shokhead, where do you live? I'd love a 2005 S-Works Tarmac frame, but no shops here have one.


So Cal and it wasnt the S-works one,it was the Tarmac.


----------

